# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  DMT - The dream drug?

## feross

Theres been stuff going around called DMT, apparently its in your brain but you can smoke more from plants. I recently have done it but Ive heard it referenced as the Dream Drug, and I mean it did feel like a dream, but I was wondering what effects this has on actual dreaming.

----------


## Taboo

Native Americans use it together with MAOIs to induce dream like states.

Not for the faint of heart though.


You should check out the research done by Rick Strassman, it's crazy stuff.

----------


## Mantralucide

its also released in your brain when you die... near death experiences

----------


## feross

anyone else got anything to say that deals with your dreaming?

----------


## Dthoughts

DMT is a stuff that is in everybodies brain and in some animals and plants there is also traces of DMT.
I know that DMT is released/activated in a baby at some point in the early stages of pregnancy.
DMT has been connected with dreaming so its not strange to say that smoking DMT will bring you into a dreaming state / different reality . Perhaps its just an illusion but i have reason to believe smoking DMT will help you undertand reality as long as u know what you are doing. If there really are different dimensions with more living spirits than we realize DMT might put you directly into another dimension. Just speculation from what i've heared but people who smoke DMT often talk of the same experience and talk about interacting with other beings that have striking similarities with other experiences.

Either way , the whole reason u are dreaming is likely directly connected with the DMT in ur brain. That's why its so weird its one if not the most illegal substance in the world if we are under influence of DMT every night anyway.

It's also important to note that DMT is in fact released when you die. If you take into account that people who have had a near death experience talk about seeing a white bright light or something like that it is to me a validation that death might be an illusion and just puts you into a different reality possibly even more real than what we perceive.

Just my two cents.

----------


## nina

That is entirely speculation, there is no evidence that DMT is released at death. So don't state it as if it was a fact.

----------


## Drokens

I have a chance to take this very soon. Not sure if I should though.

----------


## Mantralucide

Good call, I used to be really into DMT research, but I guess I confused speculation with fact. Thanks aquanina

----------


## nina

Anyone thinking about trying DMT...it is not a substance to be messed around with. It makes LSD, shrooms, etc. seem like kiddie rides. I've heard McKenna describe it as erasing your hard drive (and if you're lucky, replacing it with a better one). This is a testament to the fact that it _will_ warp your mind. Start at the base of the drug pyramid and slowly work your way up, don't start at the top . Or at least just be prepared to suffer the consequences.

----------


## Dthoughts

> That is entirely speculation, there is no evidence that DMT is released at death. So don't state it as if it was a fact.



Hmm, sorry about that i guess.  But i'm pretty sure i heared it from at least 10 different sources and was stated as fact to me. That's why i believe it does.

You are right tho, i did look further into it and its mostly based in theories. A lot of people just believe they are facts.

----------


## SKA

> Anyone thinking about trying DMT...it is not a substance to be messed around with. It makes LSD, shrooms, etc. seem like kiddie rides. I've heard McKenna describe it as erasing your hard drive (and if you're lucky, replacing it with a better one). This is a testament to the fact that it _will_ warp your mind. Start at the base of the drug pyramid and slowly work your way up, don't start at the top . Or at least just be prepared to suffer the consequences.




Amen to that. DMT will make LSD and mushrooms look like weak coffee. You will NOT know what hit you. Only take DMT when you're first experienced and comfortable with things like magic mushrooms and LSD.

To help explain what DMT is and what it does this Documentairy will help a whole lot:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
That's part 1 of a 5 part Documentairy. It will explain DMT like I only wish I could.

----------


## nina

> Hmm, sorry about that i guess.  But i'm pretty sure i heared it from at least 10 different sources and was stated as fact to me. That's why i believe it does.
> 
> You are right tho, i did look further into it and its mostly based in theories. A lot of people just believe they are facts.



Yes a lot of people believe this to be true. Their source of information (ultimately) is Rick Strassman, who himself admits that it is merely speculation, and that people should not take it as though it is factual information. So it's necessary to clear up this disinformation. I posted this in another thread but I'll include it here as well. 





> "I did my best in the DMT book to differentiate between what is known, and what I was conjecturing about (based upon what is known), regarding certain aspects of DMT dynamics. However, it's amazing how ineffective my efforts seem to have been. So many people write me, or write elsewhere, about DMT, and the pineal, assuming that the things I conjecture about are true. When I was writing the book, I thought I was clear enough, and repeating myself would have gotten tedious.
> 
> "We don't know whether DMT is made in the pineal. I muster a lot of circumstantial evidence supporting a reason to look long and hard at the pineal, but we do not yet know. There are data suggesting urinary DMT rises in psychotic patients when their psychosis is worse. However, we don't know whether DMT rises during dreams, meditation, near-death, death, birth or any other endogenous altered state. To the extent those states resemble those brought on by giving DMT, it certainly makes one wonder if endogenous DMT might be involved, and if it were, it would explain a lot. But we don't know yet. Even if the pineal weren't involved, that would have little overall effect on my theories regarding a role for DMT in endogenous altered states, because we do know that the gene involved in DMT synthesis is present in many organs, particularly lung. If the pineal made DMT, it would tie up a lot of loose ends regarding this enigmatic little organ. But people seem to live pretty normals lives without a pineal gland; for example, when it has had to be removed because of a tumor.
> 
> "In both these regards--the pineal-DMT connection, and endogenous DMT dynamics--we ought to know a lot more within the next several years due to the efforts of a research group being led by Steven Barker at Louisiana State University. He, with his grad student Ethan McIlhenny, are developing a new super-assay for DMT, 5-MeO-DMT, bufotenine, and metabolites. This assay will be capable of detecting those compounds much more sensitively than previous generations of assays. They're looking at endogenous levels in awake sober normals, to assess baseline values of these compounds. We should have some data from those samples within a year. They also will be looking at pineal tissue. Once we have some baseline data in normal humans in normal waking consciousness, comparisons can be made between those levels and levels in endogenous altered states, like dreams, near-death, and so on."

----------


## feross

> I have a chance to take this very soon. Not sure if I should though.



I would recomend it, but its life changing. you need to be willing to accept that once you see and feel what it is, your perspective on reality and conciousness will be greatly altered.

----------


## Drandrewsarchus

Areas of research are still being done, but as a LDer and a scientist I think that this drug is an amazing tool that we haven't even tapped yet. From the published scientific literature out there, it seems that DMT is the most likely candidate for initiating our hallucinations during sleep we call dreams. Also, schizophrenic patients are being looked at and the hypothesis going around is that combined with other neurotransmitters, errors in DMT release is causing the waking life hallucinations that they suffer from. Like a perpetual dream state. How crazy would you feel if you constantly were constantly questioning if you were in the "real world" or still in a dream?

----------


## Dthoughts

I really advise every one of you whose not familiair with Terrence Mckenna to go check some of his stuff out on youtube or something. Im sure most of you know him but i have been watching his stuff for the last 2 weeks and its brilliant. I saw it before about 3 years ago when i was 16 but i only took him 50% serious. Now i must say hes brilliant and the stuff he says is 95% true.

----------


## TheGriffin182

If you are into DMT you gotta watch "Enter the Void"  It deals a lot with DMT, hallucinations, death and sex!! Its an incredible experience.

----------

